
Show HN: Vanilla – A simple way to share any event. We’re covering WWDC 2017 - nurupo
https://vaniila.com/sng/APO5rJ
======
nurupo
Vaniila is a new take on live blogging, focusing on social engagement, a
super-easy slideshow format, and an extremely-focused feed highlighting only
the best moments. This social live blogging platform is for anyone who is
passionate about sharing events.

The first prototype is still buggy, and missing a lot of features. We thought
sharing an early prototype with the community will provide a lot of feedback
and encouragement. If anyone has any questions feel free to chat with us here
or in our live chat.

